# Rapala CD series



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been reading a few posts on AKFF regarding Rapala CD series lures for use in offshore trolling. Do these lures go by another name?

The reason I ask is that the only mention of 'CD series' lures on the Rapala website lists the CD lure as a 'freshwater' lure? See http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdet ... salt=Fresh

Basically I am after a deep diving medium sized lure for offshore trolling?

Regards,
-Cal


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

IF you want to go rapala then these guys are great: http://www.rapala.com.au/home/rapala/show_lure_family.asp?name=X-Rap Magnum&gid=RL

as are these: http://www.rapala.com.au/home/rapala/show_lure_family.asp?name=X-Rap Salt&gid=RL

and even the origional X-Raps work well (although there is only the size difference between them and the salt that make the difference)

Id also have alook at the Halco Laser Pro's, one of the more productive trolling lures.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

If you are after larger lures you probably want the X-Raps and Magnums.
Both proven producers oin kings, tuna etc. The CD I think refers to countdown or sinking.

Alternatively you could look at homegrown products like the Holco Laser range which I think are at least as good but probaly better. From memory they may also be a little cheaper than the imports.

Looks like Fletcher posted pretty much the same reply whiule I was typing.

Rob


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV54Yo4AAJBfgEASQPn68r3vXAC/7//gMAGZTZEQQpjTI1NNogaDIBo0ANNBoNAk000E9TSe1Jk0HqANPUAAZAlNKanlJ6TZI009PUgAep6jTQepoHqBQNQAyNYuH9fNKtfOdzKYJwkM+3JZAGxAyGx6LNOjEX+7gqcJ30ebThxZ5PXK+MEITK0jSo+qyIpgHcqK7HDFYwUqNTvdjU4lZIbb6OcAQJtYDRunJmnOBQW4LdOGrX1Um+01O5yCKvGMFDd5bON4bFcmDs8gepXj7SiK9B3PgTA6Gw75czQRhPNHVVvBjtolCvnrZbMrU3FH5a3HT17Wh3OCbZK9R+CuN1NDzUjWpXXDQoiwbxOkj7SCRrwlAp4EVKOFfs4XLYDVSsX9IY3TOymkFqF5SAWuPuJLHa/TMX6OLk0WsCFkC7oRtREBwF6IZ1YUAlYPqJMz7QOyxaJoXAqLAlMsTQTq4990rG946oh0tOAwPKIzWciAYi+0TO902wNSMZSUCg23kzVucUqQ6/Jx8OxW2RK0xM6zPNCqDnpBH0uII25EW6/R/cRWZx2jpqblni9UTOUMt7+LuSKcKEgvPDFHAA==


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The Rapala CD lures need to be trolled at about 6 knots and higher as I recall.

Had a mate who used to use them but he trolled a handline from his surf club skif.

The Storm deep divers are another option.

Or the C-Lures Hunstman or Outsider.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdet ... rsalt=Salt

I have a redhead CD7 that has caught pinkies, salmon and pike. Also bigger ones that are yet to produce but will get another chance on Sunday


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Apologies.

I was thinking more along the lines of the CD15 and CD18.

When I think 'offshore' I think in terms of the larger lures.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Cal, if it's for PPB kinda stuff a few for the kit to get a range of depths covered are Juro Sliceback (around 3m), Daiwa TD Hyperminnow (around 3m), Rapala Deep Husky Jerk (make sure it's the deep version and around 6m...comes in two hook and 3 hook lengths...try both), Bomber B24A (again it's the big bibbed 3 1/2 inch version, around 4-5m), and Rapala Deep Taildancer (specify Deep version and they should get down to 9m ish). I tend to like my silver or chrome with black patterns, or at least a silver underbelly but the more natural greens/browns also seem to pick stuff up on a slow weed bed troll. With the Husky Jerk a white with red head also seems to get a few. This library should get amongst most of the species on offer around PPB's inner reefs, but when ya start working outside of 10-15m (which in PPB is mostly along ways out) ya may start to struggle and be better off with bait fishing or kitting up a downrigger


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips guys... a real wealth of information here. 
Now off to the Talkle shop! 

-Cal


----------

